# Using Velodyne Mic with REW?



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

OK, my bass is taken care of with the Velodyne DD-15, but I am wanting to see what's happening further up the Fq scale, so I've got a few questions.

Is there a way to hookup the Mic that came with my DD-15 to my HTPC to use with REW?

Is there a soundcard that accepts XLR inputs? Or is there an adaptor I can use?

Is the Velo Mic better than using an SPL meter as the Mic?

Has anyone tried using the Velo Mic?

cheers:wave:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The M-Audio MobilePre USB accepts XLR mic connections, but I don't know whether you Velodyne mic could be used with that, sorry. Mics typically need a preamp of some sort, such as the MobilePre or the UB802 that is often used with the Behringer ECM8000, see this thread, for example: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfd-rew-forum/1117-ecm8000-how-do-i-set-up.html


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the reply and link
That Behringer ECM8000 looks identical to the Velodyne Mic right down to the 'gold-plated XLR connector' I guess Velodyne used an OEM version of the ECM8000.

So to do this right I'll need something like the UB802 and sound card or MobilePre(this looks interesting). One of my mates is a DJ, he should have a mixer that may suite. I'll see how I go:T 


cheers:wave:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Velodyne does use Behringer mics. Not sure if it is the ECM8000 but I suspect it is very close to the same. I have the 8300 and the mics that I have seen with the DD series subs we sell appear to be the same.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I wanna say it is the ECM8000... seems like I read this somewhere else, but I can't be 100% sure.


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

OK, I've been doing a little research, and I'm leaning toward a the USB powered preamp style mixer, like the MobilePre for possible future mobility. 

I found the Tapco(Mackie) Link.USB 2x2 USB Audio Interface It has 24bit, 44.1/48/88.2/96Khz D/A and A/D conversion and comes with Mackie's Tracktion2 multi-track recording software. 

What do you think? Anyone had any experience with the Tapco Link.USB?

cheers


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

No experience with this one. I use the Tascam US122

http://www.tascam.com/Products/US-122.html

and am very happy with it. The Tapco above looks similar but has higher sampling rates available.

I chose the Tascam because it had RCA outputs and was less $, but I like the layout of the Tapco better, not having the controls on top and being more compact.


----------

